# K2 Coolers



## JESUS_ROMERO (Dec 19, 2010)

I am looking to get a small new ccoler. And considering the K2 cube series beverage cooler http://k2-coolers.com/cube-beverage-box/. Trying to get first hand experience from owners pros/con. Also anybody got a good lead where to find them cheaper that the $79 price tag?


----------



## dingdangdoo (Apr 30, 2012)

check out the engel coolers, travel size. Same thing but it's about 30 dollars cheaper, holds ice for about 2-3days for me.


----------



## Knight Patrol (Mar 11, 2012)

> check out the engel coolers, travel size. Same thing but it's about 30 dollars cheaper, holds ice for about 2-3days for me.


I have one like this and it will only hold ice for maybe one day.


----------



## mhinkle90 (Feb 24, 2011)

thats the dry box that can be doubled as a cooler. my buddy has that for his trolling motor battery and circuit. I'd look at the deep blue line of engel. holds ice for much longer and I hear are better than yettis.


> > check out the engel coolers, travel size. Same thing but it's about 30 dollars cheaper, holds ice for about 2-3days for me.
> 
> 
> I have one like this and it will only hold ice for maybe one day.


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2012)

I have 19 quart engal dry box.  Is designed as cooler or dry storage or can keep stuff hot.  $55 new.   Works ok as cooler good for day on the boat but any more than that and you might want to look at K2.


----------



## TARPON69 (May 9, 2008)

This is new brand for me brute box
http://www.bruteoutdoors.com/products/Cub-55-Brute-Box-Cooler.html


----------



## JESUS_ROMERO (Dec 19, 2010)

That Brute box is giving everyone else a run for the money. Will have to check out them and the rest.


----------



## TARPON69 (May 9, 2008)

Ilove the brute 20 quarts its beatifull


----------



## dingdangdoo (Apr 30, 2012)

well I have my Yeti 45 for the long haul and the engel for those days hanging out at the beach with the wife and a nice frosty beverage when i need it. On the boat i usually store it in my baitwell and the ice gel keeps my drinks cold for about 2 days. You can't beat it for 55 bucks. I have no complaints about it. 

I'm still a sucker for Yeti, brute box ain't gonna convert me. My 45qt is still ticking after 2 years of hard use.


----------



## cwalden (Jun 24, 2011)

Yetis and Brutes are too rich for my blood. I'll stick with my Coleman Maring 5 day. I keeps ice for 3 or 4 days and if you put a small chunk of dry ice wrapped in paper in there, it will hold Ice for a week. :-?


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

I have a K2 60 qt. Cryo and I love it. Keeps ice great and the drinks stay really cold. My wife wants to get a beverage box for the beach too. Something tells me another K2 is in my future.


----------



## ducktrooper (May 6, 2008)

Ditto on the Coleman Extremes....they easily hold ice for 3 days in the hottest 100 degree days of summer. That's plenty long for me and only about $40 per 52 qt. cooler.

For dry or built in storage, the Polar Ice collapsibles seem to be a good choice.


----------



## JESUS_ROMERO (Dec 19, 2010)

After giving it much thought and trying to keep my space clean I bought a coleman Party Stacker 25qt cooler. Wow only $20. I havent tested it out but if it holds ice for a day thats ok. Best part it hides under my deck. Thanks to all for the input. 








[/img]


----------



## hshaffett (Jul 18, 2012)

I have the 55 cube which i use to sight cast sometimes... I love them... They hold ice better then a yeti and do not weigh nearly as much as a yeti...


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

That little cooler fits in there like new money ;D


----------



## CapnK (Jul 6, 2011)

Coleman Marine Extreme vs Engel vs Yeti vs Igloo vs IRP.

These fellas look at weight, construction, features, ice holding ability, etc... Good review!

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6-TE4RnqT0U[/media]


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

Doesn't get more more objective than that...good review.


----------

